# Carradice bags - are they a faff?



## KneesUp (24 Feb 2021)

I'm thinking of getting a saddlebag so I can take a few bits when I go for a ride (camera, sandwiches, lock, waterproofs, tools - that kind of thing) without having to have a pannier on.I have a tiny wedge pack but that really only has room for my keys and a few tools.

My dad had a Carradice saddlebag when I was a kid which I borrowed on occasion and all I remember was it never looked like it was attached properly - I believe the effect is known as the Carraddce Droop - and ironically, that it was very stiff. I also remember that the leather straps had become a little frayed at the ends, and so it was a right pain to get the straps through the buckles. This would make using it to carry a camera annoying because it would make taking the camera out time consuming and irritating!

Was this an issue with my dad's bag, or do they all do that, sir? Also, any other recommendations for a bag that you would recommend for the role much appreciated. I don't really want something that needs a rack - I have those on two bikes and don't want one on this bike.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

Carridice are brilliant panniers. Last forever, carry tons of stuff, waterproof and priced sensibly and made in UK.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

They are also bombproof.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

Not literally obviously.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Feb 2021)

I haven't used a Carradice (I do like them, just not found a need for one yet)... the road I went down for "to hand" bits was to use an Ortlieb bar bag for things like camera, phones, keys, snacks, and a waterproof. They pop open with a flip of the hand (they close with magnets), and they're literally right in front of you, so they're perfect for things you need access to in seconds.

I do love the tradition of Carradice bags. Previously I wondered if they were a bit dear for what they were... until I noted that in the latest CTC (sorry, Cycling UK) magazine that they did a test of saddle bags... and the Carridice was the cheapest one! Some rob dog has marketed something similar but a bit modernised, and they want 250 notes.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

They do exactly what they are designed to do. No gimmicks, magic zips etc. I like the traditional no faff look and they are not a lurid colour that can be seen from space.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (24 Feb 2021)

They are good but you may need to buy a support bracket for it otherwise some of them will rub on the back wheel.They are waterproof and last years. I'm thinking of selling mine, I have a red Barley and a black lowsaddle longflap.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

Or have a rack and or mudguard.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2021)

I found a bar bag convenient for the odds and ends I was likely to require on the road whilst touring. It was easy to get at the contents without even stopping, but if I did stop I could readily access the bag whilst holding the bike upright between my legs rather than twisting my spine through 180 degrees to open a saddle bag.
Edit..... CT has beaten me, I must learn to type faster.


----------



## roley poley (24 Feb 2021)

I have used a junior for over 15 years it's gained character over time, sun bleached, a little frayed at the edges and still going well..not a fan of zipped bags as they have let me down in the past


----------



## Mrs M (24 Feb 2021)

I have a Carradice saddlebag on my Pashley, best saddlebag I’ve bought so far


----------



## SGG on a bike (24 Feb 2021)

I have a Carradice which I use on a bag mount/rack as I swap it between bikes. The mount helps to keep it more upright and allows for very quick removal. No issues at all with it. Holds loads, as waterproof as anything else out there and just does the job.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2021)

roley poley said:


> used a junior for over 15 years it's gained character over time, sun bleached, a little frayed at the edges and still going


I am by no means a style setter but even I began to feel slightly ashamed whilst touring with the old style black (faded) Carradice panniers on mainland Europe and received two separate comments to the effect that it's nice when people can still tour even with ancient equipment.


----------



## roley poley (24 Feb 2021)

snorri said:


> I am by no means a style setter but even I began to feel slightly ashamed whilst touring with the old style black (faded) Carradice panniers on mainland Europe and received two separate comments to the effect that it's nice when people can still tour even with ancient equipment.


I like to call it street cred and am not afraid to wipe my oily hands on its material to increase the illusion


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

But it isn't about if you suit other people's opinion. If a product is well made lasts years bit still does a great job but looks a worn what does it matter. The world has enough throwaway products. These panniers will pay for themselves many times over.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Feb 2021)

The old ones are rubbish. Leak like sieves. Straps all about to fail and baggier than a baggy thing. 
Go modern. 
The Carradice lightweight Audax might fit the bill Lighter and seems more robust to me.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> These panniers will pay for themselves many times over.


He's not needing panniers, he asked about a Carradice saddle bag, or something equivalent. 
I don't think anyone disagrees that longevity is an important thing.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

They are equally as good.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Feb 2021)

Get an SQR Tour (I think there are two sizes). I have the larger and it's great, side pockets and a good size. I bought an extra fitting block so I can easily move it from bike to bike. Being easily detachable means it's no faff when stopping mid ride at cafes aswell.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Feb 2021)

.... unless your seat post is carbon, when you should ignore my recommendation.


----------



## Fram (24 Feb 2021)

Love my Longflap camper


----------



## FishFright (24 Feb 2021)

What do people recommend to rewax a drying out saddle bag ?


----------



## Moodyman (24 Feb 2021)

FishFright said:


> What do people recommend to rewax a drying out saddle bag ?



Carradice have their own wax. About £3.50. every 2-3 years on a bag used daily.


----------



## Moodyman (24 Feb 2021)

Like @CanucksTraveller I used to think Carradice were good albeit expensive, but due to the growth of bikepacking and accompanying premium luggage, Carradice now look infinitely good value.

Carradice bags need some kind of quick release otherwise the leather buckles get a bit tiresome for daily use. 

I have the SQR system and use the Tour and Super C saddlebags with it.


----------



## Johnsco (24 Feb 2021)

Carradice have always offered a great saddle-bag.
I'm not a great fan of panniers - But - I've never needed them.
In the 1960s I used to travel greater distances than I do now and my Carradice bag was perfect for a change of clothes and a few tools.
It always looked good .... That good, honest look .... if you know what I mean.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Feb 2021)

My Super C panniers eventually wore out when the patches needed patching.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2021)

Carradice ........................for when your grandchildren get into cycling and you want to leave a legacy for them.


----------



## Mike Ayling (25 Feb 2021)

I prefer a bar bag for camera etc, stuff you need to access quickly.
When i was living in London 1968-1971 I had one of the larger saddle bag units for Youth Hostelling.
One recollection is that with the weight high up compared to panniers if you let the bike tilt when parking etc it was quite hard to pull upright again.

Mike


----------



## KneesUp (28 Feb 2021)

Thanks all for your replies - apologies; I read them and then never replied.

I have a bike with a rack and some panniers for more serious loads, this is to be a bag for the "I''m off out for a ride" bike. I think the SQR system looks best for me given the lack of loops on my saddle, and so now it's a question of which size bag - do I want room for a stove and coffee-making stuff as well as the camera, waterproofs etc just because sitting in the countryside having a a brew is nice, or do I want the smallest one I can get away for 90% of the time for neatness?

Or do I just accept that I'm going to end up with more than one at some point? :-)


----------



## KneesUp (28 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Carradice ........................for when your grandchildren get into cycling and you want to leave a legacy for them.


My dad has apparently got rid of his Nelson Longflap (or it might have been a camper - it was massive, anyway) because it went mouldy in the garage! Can you believe it! I asked him if he still had it so I could 'borrow' it :-)


----------



## KneesUp (28 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> .... unless your seat post is carbon, when you should ignore my recommendation.


It's aluminium, which is pretty modern by my standards :-)


----------



## KneesUp (28 Feb 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> I prefer a bar bag for camera etc, stuff you need to access quickly.
> When i was living in London 1968-1971 I had one of the larger saddle bag units for Youth Hostelling.
> One recollection is that with the weight high up compared to panniers if you let the bike tilt when parking etc it was quite hard to pull upright again.
> 
> Mike


I like the idea of a bar bag but not the attachment brackets, but it occurs to me that there would seem to be no reason you couldn't fit an SQR type thing to the headtube if there is room?


----------



## KneesUp (28 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Get an SQR Tour (I think there are two sizes). I have the larger and it's great, side pockets and a good size. I bought an extra fitting block so I can easily move it from bike to bike. Being easily detachable means it's no faff when stopping mid ride at cafes aswell.


They do seem good value as they come with the SQR kit included.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2021)

KneesUp said:


> My dad has apparently got rid of his Nelson Longflap (or it might have been a camper - it was massive, anyway) because it went mouldy in the garage! Can you believe it! I asked him if he still had it so I could 'borrow' it :-)


I thought 'going mouldy' was a part of the natural ageing process of a Carradice, hasn't hurt mine.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2021)

I have a pair of Carridice Super C panniers, and a pair of smaller front paniers. The large Super C's are still going strong 25 years after I bought them, and I have re-proofed them a couple of times. Still many years life left in them.
Their products are the bee knees and will give many many years of service.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2021)

Carradice do do some saddle bags with quick release buckles


----------



## contadino (28 Feb 2021)

I have 2 carradice bags but only use them when touring. For day rides I have a bar bag with a klik-fit bracket. I prefer the weight on the front and find it's easier to get to my batenberg.

The carradice bags are a faff. The carradice supports aren't fit for purpose. I use a nitto mini rack for support that I remove when not touring. I think I have a bailey and a camper longflap. That setup works well for me.


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Feb 2021)

I rewax mine with Barbour wax. I just happened to have a tin and how different can it be?


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2021)

I love mine and rarely stray very far without one. Very handy for carrying your spare jacket, tools, sandwiches and flask.

Useful too for stopping for a litre of milk or whatever when you are out and sometimes rescuing things found in the hedge!


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Feb 2021)

It is amazing what constitutes a gaff these days.


----------



## byegad (28 Feb 2021)

KneesUp said:


> My dad has apparently got rid of his Nelson Longflap (or it might have been a camper - it was massive, anyway) because it went mouldy in the garage! Can you believe it! I asked him if he still had it so I could 'borrow' it :-)


Yes my Nelson LF did thousands of miles on my commuter bike and now resides behind the seat on my Hase Kettwiesel recumbent trike. I find it carries emergency tools, waterproof and a sweater with room for a bit of shopping too.


----------



## GetFatty (28 Feb 2021)

I use one when (if) I commute. Waterproof, fits the days clothes in it along with a laptop. Great bit of kit when paired with the QR frame


----------



## gom (28 Feb 2021)

I use an SQR Tour (older model I think) on my mountain bike. Easy to get off when starting by car. I too found the saddlebag droop to be somewhat inelegant. And I didn't have a quick release one anyway.
For a day ride I find I can take spare tubes, tyre levers, allen keys, waterproof, extra layer (stuffed in as the day warms up), sun block, and all the food I'm going to want during maybe eight hours out (assuming no cafe stops). So bigger than needed if taking no food.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Feb 2021)

The saddlebags are a faff. The buckles are fiddly (get the Super C version to avoid this) and they chafe your legs on most frames unless you spend nearly as much again on a heavy, ugly Bagman support.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> The old ones are rubbish. Leak like sieves. Straps all about to fail and baggier than a baggy thing.
> Go modern.
> The Carradice lightweight Audax might fit the bill Lighter and seems more robust to me.





rogerzilla said:


> The saddlebags are a faff. The buckles are fiddly (get the Super C version to avoid this) and they chafe your legs on most frames unless you spend nearly as much again on a heavy, ugly Bagman support.


😱 Heretics . I will have no sympathy when some bearded CTC types run you down with there Dawes Galaxys. Well when they’re finished there tea and cake.


----------



## geocycle (28 Feb 2021)

I have three. A zipped roll sits on the sons bike, enough room for tools and a cable lock. A barley is on my audax bike and has been brilliant while cafes have been shut. A cadet is a great work bag as it doesnt have pockets and looks ok with a shoulder trap. I also used it with a bar bag on a three day B and B trip. The cadet is on the quick release and rests on the rack.


----------



## andrew_s (28 Feb 2021)

KneesUp said:


> I have a bike with a rack and some panniers for more serious loads, this is to be a bag for the "I''m off out for a ride" bike. I think the SQR system looks best for me given the lack of loops on my saddle, and so now it's a question of which size bag - do I want room for a stove and coffee-making stuff as well as the camera, waterproofs etc just because sitting in the countryside having a a brew is nice, or do I want the smallest one I can get away for 90% of the time for neatness?
> 
> Or do I just accept that I'm going to end up with more than one at some point? :-)


Sounds like a Nelson Longflap to me, though I ended up with several (Pendle, Nelson LF, Camper LF)

For attachments, SQR fits best for one saddlebag and several bikes, but the Bagman QR works best for several saddlebags and one bike.
If you've got a rack fitted, and it's a suitable distance below the saddle, you can get just the clamp part of the Bagman, and let the saddlebag rest on top of the rack


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> 😱 Heretics . I will have no sympathy when some bearded CTC types run you down with there Dawes Galaxys. Well when they’re finished there tea and cake.


I’ve been having nightmares that I’m being bludgeoned with a Zefal frame pump and being forced to cycle into a wind wearing a yellow rubber cape and Tudor wool plus fours. Sometimes I should think before I type. They will come for me. I know they will.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Feb 2021)

I currently have a Carradura Super Midi Saddlepack and an SQR Slim in a basket. I think the ‘Super Midi’ will take the camera and a few bits (and it’s only £15) and the SQR Slim will take a lot more - it can take my laptop according to the measurements so it will be a useful bag for commuting once I feel comfortable with the train part of the journey again (currently just driving the whole way when I do have to go on, but in normal times I used to cycle-train-cycle)



Still not sure though - the traditional bags are lovely ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2021)

Carradice a brill and retro!
I have a Zipped-Roll in Red for everyday.
Barley for Audaxy/long days out and FNRttC
Camper Longflap for lightweight camping (Circa 1984)


----------



## All uphill (28 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I thought 'going mouldy' was a part of the natural ageing process of a Carradice, hasn't hurt mine.


A couple of years ago I bought a pair of Super C panniers at a bike jumble in Bristol for £10. I was ashamed to take them home on the train, they were so mouldy inside and out.

Lots of soapy water, scrubbing and retching later and they have carried much of our shopping home as well as coping with a couple of tours. They are brilliant.


----------



## SGG on a bike (28 Feb 2021)

Mine‘s a Nelson Longflap. One very useful addition I’ve made to it is to add a paracord carry handle Which is dead handy for when the bag is detached.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Carradice a brill and retro!
> I have a Zipped-Roll in Red for everyday.
> Barley for Audaxy/long days out and FNRttC
> Camper Longflap for lightweight camping (Circa 1984)


Forgot to mention - the Bagman QSR supports them all and if I want to remove the support, it's just one allen-bolt, so that's quick too.
All-in-all, the combo works well for me.


----------



## simongt (1 Mar 2021)

And the great thing about Carradice, they'll repair / refurbish any of their products, particularily the classics.


----------



## Vantage (1 Mar 2021)

KneesUp said:


> Thanks all for your replies - apologies; I read them and then never replied.
> 
> I have a bike with a rack and some panniers for more serious loads, this is to be a bag for the "I''m off out for a ride" bike. I think the SQR system looks best for me given the lack of loops on my saddle, and so now it's a question of which size bag - do I want room for a stove and coffee-making stuff as well as the camera, waterproofs etc just because sitting in the countryside having a a brew is nice, or do I want the smallest one I can get away for 90% of the time for neatness?
> 
> Or do I just accept that I'm going to end up with more than one at some point? :-)



I've had my Carradice Pendle for a measly 6 years. A newborn by Carradice standards.
In that time, it's survived rainstorms, snow blizzards, a dunk in a river, numerous crashes, my fiancees cats, my dog and even being licked by actual real cows. And a horse! I've drilled holes in the bottom to fit a stiffener bar which I later removed and is still waterproof. 
I went for the Pendle as it's an in-between size of the Barley and Nelson which seem more popular. 
Here's the thing, prior to the Pendle, I like you used the panniers which as you know are just too big for most things. I also have a Carradice Maxi saddle pack and a smaller Topeak saddle pack. Every time I've used those packs I've regretted it. They leak and the space they offer is crap. We live (most of us) in a spot on the earth which is prone to sudden weather changes and for that reason, I keep a raincoat, spare tights, gloves, hat, and face covering in the bag at all times. I've lost count of the number of times I've dug that stuff out on what started as a pleasant day out. It works the other way round too. Getting warm on your ride? No probs, take a layer off and put it in your Carradice instead of tying it round your waist because that stupid little rubix cube sized saddle purse won't accommodate it due to being filled by 2 c02 canisters. 
My Pendle stays on regardless of how long a ride I'm doing whether it's a trip to the local park with the mutt or a tour. That extra space gives you room to surround your camera with spare clothing. 
The straps. Yes they are a faff. They'll start off being stiff when new but will soften up over time. But, unlike a zip, they're unlikely to fail or shatter like some of the nylon clasps. 
A proper cotton duck Carradice saddlebag is a one time purchase. Plenty of reports out there of bags being older than their owners and still in good nick.


----------



## Brooks (1 Mar 2021)

I have the Carradice Barley saddle bag and I can't fault it in any way. Like others I always carry a raincoat, in fact on a day ride it accommodates flask, sandwiches tools etc.
I made my own quick release with two D rings attached to the bag then zip tied a double ended dog lead clip to the saddle loops and that's a perfect solution for me. I couldn't recommend these bags enough.


----------



## andrew_s (1 Mar 2021)

SGG on a bike said:


> Mine‘s a Nelson Longflap. One very useful addition I’ve made to it is to add a paracord carry handle Which is dead handy for when the bag is detached.
> View attachment 576376


I use a quickdraw as a handle (as seen on a Pendle, it's on the Nelson LF now)


----------



## KneesUp (2 Mar 2021)

Thanks all. I think I had pretty much every type of bag in a basket at one point - I wanted a bag that was as small as possible but also I only wanted one bag. In the end I reasoned that 

a) when on a family ride, I get to carry everyone's spare clothing / lunch etc. 
b) when I go for a ride on my own I often get a text asking me to pick up x, y and often z 'while you're out'
c) I might start train commuting again at some point so something that could take a laptop would be good.

I also wanted something that would remove with nothing left behind, but the only rack that does that is 'Classic' rack, which needs saddle loops (which I don't have on any saddle) and looks like it wouldn't work even with bolt-on loops on a sprung saddle (as per the commuting folder) - so long story truncated, I ordered an SQR Slim. It leaves just the SQR block behind, is easy to swap from bike to bike and should hold all the gubbins needed for a family day out / me out for a ride but coming home with cat food and a loaf / commuitng. 

I'm not entirely enamoured with the plastic clips to close it - I've cracked similar before, and they are certainly not as durable as the leather buckles, but they're much easier to use and I guess it will be a fairly simple job to replace them if / when that happens.

If I find it's forever 90% empty I fancy a zipped roll, which I could use as a bar bag or a saddlebag.

Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## Brooks (2 Mar 2021)

This double ended dog lead clip cost me £1.50 and the bag clips off in seconds no faff at all. I hope that helps.


----------



## matticus (2 Mar 2021)

Has anyone mentioned the ladies technicians names stitched into the insides? That's a lovely touch!


----------



## SGG on a bike (2 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Has anyone mentioned the ladies technicians names stitched into the insides? That's a lovely touch!




Now you come to mention it, I never gave it a thought, but mine was made by Andrea (written, not sewn).


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2021)

Yep I was about to say they're only written in Biro, a lovely touch though.


----------



## Brooks (2 Mar 2021)

SGG on a bike said:


> Now you come to mention it, I never gave it a thought, but mine was made by Andrea (written, not sewn).
> View attachment 576705


I've got Andrea as well, I'm sure you will agree these bags are top quality!


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep I was about to say they're only written in Biro, a lovely touch though.


I've only got a synthetic Carradice pack, so I've missed out; but I've heard about the names!



Spoiler: pointless pedantry



If I do get one, I hope they take the space of "hand made"


----------



## Vantage (3 Mar 2021)

Emma made mine.
There was a huge thread on yacf (I think) where lots of folk listed the ladies who made their bags.
Emma seemed a rarity. Maybe a newish member of the carradice team. 
It's a nice personal touch in a world of mass produced stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2021)

I think I have an Andrea and a Christine


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Mar 2021)

They’re all Tony. Bloke in the warehouse, with a pocketful of biros


----------



## carvelos (3 Mar 2021)

I love my carradice saddlebag I now use it as a bar bag for those big picnic days, I have just reproofed it and it looks as good as new


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

Vantage said:


> Emma made mine.
> There was a huge thread on yacf (I think) where lots of folk listed the ladies who made their bags.
> Emma seemed a rarity. Maybe a newish member of the carradice team.
> It's a nice personal touch in a world of mass produced stuff.


Maybe Emma got the boot after not getting the hang of it?

(yes, YACF was where I read about this!)


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2021)

Sue, Zaneta and Rebecca here.


----------



## KneesUp (3 Mar 2021)

My bag has arrived, but I cannot read the name on the label!

EDIT - and as soon as I posted I flipped the label and it clearly says Sue on it - I don't know what the other scrawl is - the person who checked it I suppose?


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2021)

KneesUp said:


> My bag has arrived, but I cannot read the name on the label!
> 
> EDIT - and as soon as I posted I flipped the label and it clearly says Sue on it - I don't know what the other scrawl is - the person who checked it I suppose?


My Sue is my oldest at about ten years old. 
Good to know that Sue is still going strong and in my experience she makes a damn fine saddlebag


----------



## Teamfixed (3 Mar 2021)

On an all original Raleigh Randoneur.... man made fibres??? I don't think So!!!


----------



## Pikey (3 Mar 2021)

Brooks said:


> View attachment 576642
> 
> This double ended dog lead clip cost me £1.50 and the bag clips off in seconds no faff at all. I hope that helps.


That is bloody genius right there...


----------



## geocycle (3 Mar 2021)

Sue and a Zaneta. There is a nice 2013 video which shows some of them in action! 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrsxKYl18UU


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2021)

I inherited this from my Dad (so in true Carradice manner, it outlasted him). Never used it as it didn't seem to go on my somewhat fancy carbon road bike. Sold it a few weeks back so it's gone to a good home.


----------



## Pikey (3 Mar 2021)

Ms P brought me one of the cordura Carradice bags for Xmas after I sold all of my cotton duck ones a few years back (I was young and needed the money)...
I actually love it, I’ve forgotten how good they were. Alright it’s on the back of my mtb for rides well under the 2/300s I used to do back in the day but oh my how I’ve missed them.
I’m sure it will last until the little ones are old enough for me to go back out and do some big rides again.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Mar 2021)

I would be interested to know if any of you owners are below 50 years old or ride a carbon bike with your Carradice.


----------



## geocycle (4 Mar 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be interested to know if any of you owners are below 50 years old or ride a carbon bike with your Carradice.



When I bought my first one I was under 50, no longer alas, and the nearest I come is carbon forks on a Ti frame!


----------



## KneesUp (4 Mar 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be interested to know if any of you owners are below 50 years old or ride a carbon bike with your Carradice.


I am under 50, but I can see it looming ... My bikes are all steel though.


----------



## SGG on a bike (4 Mar 2021)

Definitely over 50. Bikes are 1 steel and 1 alloy ( with cf forks if that counts) as per pics on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Teamfixed (4 Mar 2021)

I was well under 50 when I had the first one.... back in ..... erm ........ er..... let me see now.............


----------



## newfhouse (4 Mar 2021)

You need to buy when you’re in your twenties to get the best value for money from a Carradice.


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (5 Mar 2021)

Love carridice


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2021)

Dirtyhanz2 said:


> View attachment 577115
> 
> 
> Love carridice


Not keen on em at that angle which is why I stuck a basic rack on the back to support it, I also have room to stick a sleeping bag in a compression sack/dry bag behind the Carradice strapped to the rack.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2021)

A better picture perhaps (without the panniers)


----------



## ade towell (5 Mar 2021)

Ooh I'm over 50 with a titanium bike and more importantly have a Brooks saddle (every photo here does), which must make me highly likely to invest in a Carradice very soon. Am intrigued with a decent size saddle bag without having to revert to a rack underneath to support it - looks like you can get a bracket to fix to the saddle to hold the bag better, what's the biggest size you can get away with where the bracket keeps the sagging bag off the back wheel? I do quite a bit off road on Tripster ATR so hope it can handle a bit of the rough stuff without swinging around too much at the back


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2021)

newfhouse said:


> You need to buy when you’re in your twenties to get the best value for money from a Carradice.


Phew!
At least one will be full value....
Actually, I'm just about to order another :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2021)

ade towell said:


> Ooh I'm over 50 with a titanium bike and more importantly have a Brooks saddle (every photo here does), which must make me highly likely to invest in a Carradice very soon. Am intrigued with a decent size saddle bag without having to revert to a rack underneath to support it - looks like you can get a bracket to fix to the saddle to hold the bag better, what's the biggest size you can get away with where the bracket keeps the sagging bag off the back wheel? I do quite a bit off road on Tripster ATR so hope it can handle a bit of the rough stuff without swinging around too much at the back


This is what I use:
https://www.carradice.co.uk/product...-quick-release-qr-support-expedition-original

will take
https://www.carradice.co.uk/bags/saddlebags/originals-camper-longflap-saddlebag
or
https://www.carradice.co.uk/bags/saddlebags/super-c-saddlebag

Down to the Barley. Smaller than the Barley doesn't fit well and you need the 'Sport. The non-quick-release versions are cheaper and do the same job if you're not switching bags around regularly....
Max load is 10kg but support struts are available.
Whether it saggs onto the rear-wheel is down to how high your saddle is!


----------



## Teamfixed (5 Mar 2021)

Feast your eyes:
https://www.carradice.co.uk/blog/articles/carradice-in-the-1950s/102


----------



## geocycle (5 Mar 2021)

Here are my two main bags. The Barley stays on the bike, the Cadet is on QR and goes on if shoppi is needed.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I inherited this from my Dad (so in true Carradice manner, it outlasted him). Never used it as it didn't seem to go on my somewhat fancy carbon road bike. Sold it a few weeks back so it's gone to a good home.
> 
> View attachment 576859


Still have mine really useful bag , only problem the Velcro straps have worn out . So I now resort to some luggage straps if I want to arrive home with it still attached to my rack .


----------



## KneesUp (9 Mar 2021)

No pictures, but I would like it noted that it turns out that the Super C Slim is the ideal proportions to bring fish suppers for the family back from the chippy.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> Sue, Zaneta and Rebecca here.


The second two names suggest they are managing to employ younger staff to replace the retiring ones with the 1960s names. In 20 years' time, your bag will be stitched by Chardonnay, Aimee-Coco or Keirrah.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Mar 2021)

They are good plant carriers.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (10 Mar 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be interested to know if any of you owners are below 50 years old or ride a carbon bike with your Carradice.


Over 50, no carbon framed bikes, no Ti frame either. I have a Carradice (Nelson longflap?), but as I don't get on with Brookes or similar saddles, the bag is sitting in the store room. I like the idea, of a Carradice, but instead use one of those modern Ortlieb 4L saddle bags which I can swap easily between bikes.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Mar 2021)

I am 50+ but have used Carridice way before I was 50 purely because they do what they are made to do and are rewaxable, repairable with no dicking about. I have a robust tourer that is daily transport, holiday vehicle, shopper and everything in between. I would not have a carbon frame as I'd break it.


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2021)

Plenty of youngsters* riding "retro" stuff now like steel bikes with Carradice luggage and Brooks saddles. It's the latest hipster trend!

(25yolds who look ancient due to their massive beards)


----------



## SGG on a bike (10 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Plenty of youngsters* riding "retro" stuff now like steel bikes with Carradice luggage and Brooks saddles. It's the latest hipster trend!
> 
> (25yolds who look ancient due to their massive beards)



If that's the case, it's the first time in my life I've ever been trendy and I'm waaaaay past 25!


----------



## contadino (10 Mar 2021)

I have an Emma (Barley, bought when I was mid-30s) and what looks like Athena (Camper Longflap, hard to read, bought maybe 5 years ago when I would have been 47.) Both used on steel bikes, cos that's all I got. No beard.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Mar 2021)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> Over 50, no carbon framed bikes, no Ti frame either. I have a Carradice (Nelson longflap?), but as I don't get on with Brookes or similar saddles, the bag is sitting in the store room. I like the idea, of a Carradice, but instead use one of those modern Ortlieb 4L saddle bags which I can swap easily between bikes.


I use my Nelson LF and Barley with a bagman quick release , I don’t like the way they fit when just hanging on bag loops. Just checked the price of Bagman QR. OUCH HOW MUCH .


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Mar 2021)

I think the hanging from bag loops thing worked better with old clubman and tourer seat angles of 70 or 71 degrees. Most road-going bikes now have 73 deg seat angles, regardless of their intended use, and this brings the bag into contact with the rider's thighs if you can't get the saddle far enough back to compensate. Brooks saddles have short rails, which exacerbates the problem - I bet most Carradice owners have a Brooks.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I think the hanging from bag loops thing worked better with old clubman and tourer seat angles of 70 or 71 degrees. Most road-going bikes now have 73 deg seat angles, regardless of their intended use, and this brings the bag into contact with the rider's thighs if you can't get the saddle far enough back to compensate. Brooks saddles have short rails, which exacerbates the problem - I bet most Carradice owners have a Brooks.


My two Carradice owning mates do.


----------



## SGG on a bike (11 Mar 2021)

Brooks and a Spa Nidd on mine, so technically yes I guess.


----------



## Moodyman (11 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I use my Nelson LF and Barley with a bagman quick release , I don’t like the way they fit when just hanging on bag loops. Just checked the price of Bagman QR. OUCH HOW MUCH .



I really like the double dog lead hack posted upthread to make your own quick release.


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (11 Mar 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I think the hanging from bag loops thing worked better with old clubman and tourer seat angles of 70 or 71 degrees. Most road-going bikes now have 73 deg seat angles, regardless of their intended use, and this brings the bag into contact with the rider's thighs if you can't get the saddle far enough back to compensate. Brooks saddles have short rails, which exacerbates the problem - I bet most Carradice owners have a Brooks.








junior carridice on the brompton works great for me


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2021)

Hurrah for Carradice...
Needed a 'Sport support bar' (not bra) for my Bagman, a Super C Audax and a Bagman qr adapter, as I was chatting to 'Dave' I joked it's a shame the Super C Audax is not available in Red....to which he said, 'If you want red we can make it for you'!
How brilliant is that!!


----------



## geocycle (21 Mar 2021)

Partly from reading this thread I seem to have bought another zipped roll. Thank you again Zaneta!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2021)

I think this is my second Andrea!!











Custom made...how cool is that?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think this is my second Andrea!!
> 
> View attachment 580560
> 
> ...


Very cool


----------



## markemark (26 Mar 2021)

I have one with the sqr locking and it’s excellent. It’s massively lighter than a rack and panniers. Holds enough for a mini tour (hotel tour, granted). 
I have had to mess around a bit to strengthen the straps a bit but it’s going strong after 4 years of near constant use on my commute.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Mar 2021)

I bought a secondhand Zipped Roll. Much better than a Barley for day rides, as it's the perfect size and it doesn't wobble about.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I bought a secondhand Zipped Roll. Much better than a Barley for day rides, as it's the perfect size and it doesn't wobble about.


I have a red Zipped Roll as well (a Zaneta) and use it for shorter days out, but this is for longer days/night rides/crappy weather and 200k plus where a bit of extra kit is required. On the Bagman it's solid as a rock.
The red Zaneta might be fitted to the front as a bar-bag for the full red white and blue combo....


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Mar 2021)

Damn you all.... I've just ordered a zipped roll in green. So thanks, thanks a lot for the 50 fewer beer chits I now have.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think this is my second Andrea!!
> 
> View attachment 580560
> 
> ...


Sub Zero . I hope carradice don’t put the red audax and zip roll bag into production , I have too many carradice bags already.


----------



## newfhouse (26 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> The red Zaneta might be fitted to the front as a bar-bag for the full red white and blue combo....


I do hope it’s the non-traitorous version.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sub Zero . I hope carradice don’t put the red audax and zip roll bag into production , I have too many carradice bags already.


Ahem....The red Zipped Roll is STANDARD!!!










Yes, I know it's grubby, but this is my 4 seasons bicycle...used in all four seasons and I don't have @ianrauk cleaning OCD ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## Juan Kog (26 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahem....The red Zipped Roll is STANDARD!!!
> View attachment 580631
> 
> 
> ...


Oh No I didn’t realise the red zip roll bag was standard production. 
may I suggest a red bottle cage bag, that would take you to another level of coolness. That bike is clean by my standards .


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh No I didn’t realise the red zip roll bag was standard production.
> may I suggest a red bottle cage bag, that would take you to another level of coolness. That bike is clean by my standards .


Noted!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (31 Mar 2021)

As of today I'm now the owner of an "Emma". Or a zipped roll made by Emma anyway. I ordered green and got black (I think) but no matter, it looks fine, and probably matches the bike colours better. 
It's really solid on a B17, no swaying or rattling about, I don't know it's there... and such a perfect size for all the tools, tubes, pumps and a waterproof, with a bit of room to spare. 
Thanks again, enablers.


----------



## andrew_s (31 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahem....The red Zipped Roll is STANDARD!!!
> View attachment 580631
> 
> 
> ...


Was the brake cable already red, or did you change it to match?
I must say that the red bags do look very good. Post an update photo in a couple or three years - it will be interesting to see how they fade.


----------



## T4tomo (31 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 580634


Doesn't half make your bar tape look faded😂


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Apr 2021)

If the red bags are like the black bags, reproofing them restores the original colour.


----------



## alicat (1 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> You need to buy when you’re in your twenties to get the best value for money from a Carradice.



This is so true. I bought a Carradice (a College?) in 1983 and decided it was past its best last year.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> As of today I'm now the owner of an "Emma". Or a zipped roll made by Emma anyway. I ordered green and got black (I think) but no matter, it looks fine, and probably matches the bike colours better.
> It's really solid on a B17, no swaying or rattling about, I don't know it's there... and such a perfect size for all the tools, tubes, pumps and a waterproof, with a bit of room to spare.
> Thanks again, enablers.
> View attachment 581618
> ...


Nah that's a 'green', it has honey leather whereas the 'black' has white leather.


----------



## geocycle (1 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Nah that's a 'green', it has honey leather whereas the 'black' has white leather.



Yes it is green. They seem to be a darker shade these days unless my barley has faded a lot more than I think.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Nah that's a 'green', it has honey leather whereas the 'black' has white leather.





geocycle said:


> Yes it is green. They seem to be a darker shade these days unless my barley has faded a lot more than I think.


Thank you, green it is, the straps do give it away. It's _really_ dark though, in the second pic I can see a bit of a green tinge, but in the flesh it's black, for all the world. In fact Nigel Tufnel would probably ask how much more black this bag could be, and his answer would be "None. None more black". 
Nice though. I imagine it'll fade at some point to more of a green.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Apr 2021)

andrew_s said:


> Was the brake cable already red, or did you change it to match?
> I must say that the red bags do look very good. Post an update photo in a couple or three years - it will be interesting to see how they fade.


Hopefully they’ll fade to match the handlebat tape ;-)
The Red cables are original (custom build)....


----------

